# Buying Bikes in Europe (Norway/Sweden?)



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Despite a lot of planning some things kicked off in the run up before we left and the time we had allocated to finding and buying a couple of bikes (and a rack!) came and went.

Could any members (and especially members resident in Scandinavia) advise on the price of mountain / hybrid bikes and recommend a suitable supplier?

Also what is the likely hood of getting a reasonably priced Fiamma Ducato X250 rack from a dealer - or is it cheaper to get one shipped out here to a campsite or similar?

We're under no illusions that we'll probably have to pay more than the UK - and fine in doing so, but any advice as to where to look to get the best deal is very much appreciated. 

All the best,

Adam & Sophie


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

The cheapest bikes would probably be http://biltema.no/.

Sport equipment shops would be http://xxl.no/ , 
http://www.gsport.no/ and http://www.intersport.no/

But then I'm not much of a bicyclist...


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi

You cant go wrong with a Bike from Bilterma. I love the shop and we very nearly bought a couple of bikes when we were over there last time. They have them in Sweden, Denmark and Norway. Not sure which country are the cheapest though.

Sonja


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info - Bilterma looks reasonable from their website. I fear the stumbling block might be a cycle rack though! :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Just a thought, Thule now own Omni products, who do similar products to fiamma and are a Swedish company so you might have a better chance getting an omnibike rack in Sweden or Norway....

http://www.thule.com/en-GB/NO/Produ...ke Carriers/Thule Omni Bike sport Ducato.aspx

http://www.thule.com/en-GB/NO/Shopping/Dealer Locator.aspx

Pete


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Aren't they left hand drive ??

Loddy 8O


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

loddy said:


> Aren't they left hand drive ??
> 
> Loddy 8O


It's OK you just cycle on the wrong side of the road and put the bike on the rack backwards. :wink:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated


----------

